# 2.8l 30valve v6 swap passat to a4



## dubluv40195 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi I recently rolled my passat over that has a 30v v6 in it I was wondering if I could swap the motor from the passat into a Quattro a4 both cars are manual I'm just not sure if the blocks all match up to the transmissions and I don't want to go and buy the audi and they don't fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

Highly doubtful


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

The engine is a straight swap. However, you could have headaches if one of them is a man-tran and the other a slush-box, or if one has a throttle cable and the other is drive-by-wire. In that case you would need the ECU from the donor car. I'm also not aware of any differences in the climate-control or transmission-control modules between brands or years, but that doesn't mean there aren't any...


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

O_o said:


> The engine is a straight swap. However, you could have headaches if one of them is a man-tran and the other a slush-box, or if one has a throttle cable and the other is drive-by-wire. In that case you would need the ECU from the donor car. I'm also not aware of any differences in the climate-control or transmission-control modules between brands or years, but that doesn't mean there aren't any...





The OP states that both tranny's are manual....would there be different in clutch design to handle the higher torque of the more powerful v6 engine.....And what is the final drive gear of both v6 and 1.8t trannys?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

1.8TTony said:


> The OP states that both tranny's are manual....would there be different in clutch design to handle the higher torque of the more powerful v6 engine.....And what is the final drive gear of both v6 and 1.8t trannys?


I assumed the A4 was also a 30V, in which case, it's a straight swap.

If it's a 1.8T, then you're right, the clutch assembly is different, but he can swap it over from the Passat if it's still good. Everything behind the transmission is identical between the two, so the final ratio is the same. They both have an 01A transmission, so that will bolt right up, but the 1.8T is geared a bit shorter in 1st through 4th.


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

O_o said:


> I assumed the A4 was also a 30V, in which case, it's a straight swap.
> 
> If it's a 1.8T, then you're right, the clutch assembly is different, but he can swap it over from the Passat if it's still good. Everything behind the transmission is identical between the two, so the final ratio is the same. They both have an 01A transmission, so that will bolt right up, but the 1.8T is geared a bit shorter in 1st through 4th.


From the way the OP worded it the passat is more than likely FWD so he will need an AWD transmission if he wants to keep the Audi AWD. 

Transmission bell housing will be the same regardless. If the a4 is a 1.8t you will need much more than just the engine/tranny. You need 2.8 subframe, 2.8 fuel lines, 2.8 radiator, etc. If the a4 is a 2.8 just make sure the passat and the a4 are either both DBW, or both DBC engines and it should be a direct swap (assuming you have an AWD transmission).


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

crazyquik22023 said:


> From the way the OP worded it the passat is more than likely FWD so he will need an AWD transmission if he wants to keep the Audi AWD.
> 
> Transmission bell housing will be the same regardless. If the a4 is a 1.8t you will need much more than just the engine/tranny. You need 2.8 subframe, 2.8 fuel lines, 2.8 radiator, etc. If the a4 is a 2.8 just make sure the passat and the a4 are either both DBW, or both DBC engines and it should be a direct swap (assuming you have an AWD transmission).


Yeah, I guess I didn't think that one through. It didn't occur to me that the Passat might be FWD, but I assumed he would be keeping the A4 transmission anyway. And I forgot about the different subframe on the 1.8T, which complicates things, especially if the Passat's is damaged.


----------

